# Reesemurg



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Anyone know anything about reesemurg? We were talking regularly for a couple of months

but haven't heard from him since Jan 15. Hope he's ok.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

I have seen him active not too long ago on a facebook group if I remember correctly, I will message him if you like on there and inform him and send your regards?


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

LBurnett said:


> I have seen him active not too long ago on a facebook group if I remember correctly, I will message him if you like on there and inform him and send your regards?


Thanks, glad he's ok.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

He's fine I was talking to him today, he's got the hots for airguns at the moment so slingshots have taken the backseat for the moment I think.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

pm'd you rockslinger


----------

